# Modified  to cold smoke



## mrh (Apr 30, 2016)

Been reading some of the smoked cheese post lately and had tried it a couple times with ok results.   Well I did some modifying  and did 15 lbs for a buddy today as a trial run.   I think it turned out pretty good so far.... Time will tell, it smoked for 9 hours using maple pellets.  It didn't get near as much color as my 6 hour previous smoke before the mods.  I was on Mr T's smoking cheese post and did the mods after seeing it. Still had to hook up the last leg of the 4 inch tube up to smoker yet in the pics.... here is a couple pics and today's smoked cheese .













back view cold smoker.jpg



__ mrh
__ Apr 30, 2016


















Clarks cheese.jpg



__ mrh
__ Apr 30, 2016


















front view cold smoker.jpg



__ mrh
__ Apr 30, 2016


----------



## mrh (Apr 30, 2016)

clarks cheese in smoker.jpg



__ mrh
__ Apr 30, 2016


















smoking cheese.jpg



__ mrh
__ Apr 30, 2016






Smoker in action worked well started at 53 degrees and after the 9 hours was at 56 degrees...

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

Nice job Mark!

Were you able to eat the cheese right away?

Al


----------



## mrh (May 1, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Mark!
> 
> Were you able to eat the cheese right away?
> 
> Al


Thanks SmokinAl     We did cut a few cubes to try along the way to try as we went.  So we tried some during the smoke and a couple at the end.  The earlier ones had a slight bit of the more harsh smoke taste, but improved a lot after just a hour or so and the last ones at the end seemed about the same but were not terrible to eat.  All were way less then before with the AMNPS  in the chamber with the cheese. Also the cheese took on a lot less color  with the mod even after the 9 hours.  I imagine that is due to less of the nasty smoke getting to them and giving them more color. 

Mark


----------



## driedstick (May 2, 2016)

Nice set up,,, try apple pellet next time,,, or some kind of fruit, I did some in orange for 8hrs and OH BOY,,,,,, YUMMY

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------

